# Front Porch-PVC conduit work for lights



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Most porches are a continuation of the roof and have dead space up there. I would look at that option and then fish the wire over to the light once you get to the ceiling.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not just cut a box opening in the inside wall and see what is in the wall if you are in doubt?

Patching a box cut out is a very simple operation if there is indeed something in the wall cavity.

If you are worried about the base of the lamp fixture matching up with the box use a vapor proof type fixture that mates with a round box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Mech's fixture is perfect.

If the outside receptacle is in the same stud cavity as your new switch, just rip out the receptacle box and fish. It's an insulated wall but, with enough perseverence, you will get a tape through.


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

> Most porches are a continuation of the roof and have dead space up there. I would look at that option and then fish the wire over to the light once you get to the ceiling.


We already considered that option and felt to be best to go with our proposed plan instead.



> Why not just cut a box opening in the inside wall and see what is in the wall if you are in doubt?
> 
> Patching a box cut out is a very simple operation if there is indeed something in the wall cavity.


We considered that but the wall covering is paneling and not so easy to patch a hole in paneling. If it were sheet rock would be much easier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Mech's fixture is perfect.
> 
> If the outside receptacle is in the same stud cavity as your new switch, just rip out the receptacle box and fish. It's an insulated wall but, with enough perseverence, *you will get a tape through.*


Or fiberglass rods.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're concerned about blind drilling, use a small hole saw and only cut out the siding and sheathing. Then feel around inside the wall with a beater screwdriver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AFJES2017 said:


> We already considered that option and felt to be best to go with our proposed plan instead.
> 
> We considered that but the wall covering is paneling and not so easy to patch a hole in paneling. If it were sheet rock would be much easier.


You can use a lv ring and a blank plate if you cut a box size hole.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can use a lv ring and a blank plate if you cut a box size hole.


Or cut a 2" hole and screw the blank plate directly to the wall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AFJES2017 said:


> We already considered that option and felt to be best to go with our proposed plan instead.
> 
> We considered that but the wall covering is paneling and not so easy to patch a hole in paneling. If it were sheet rock would be much easier.


Paneling is held on with little nails. Not a big deal to open it up a crack.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

exposed pvc on a front porch is hack. it's a fail. that's what all the polite replies above were trying to tell you.

If it is a hunting cabin in the woods, with an outhouse, staple some UF over to the light.

If it is a house and the front porch is supposed to be nice, use one of the suggestions above. they are all good.


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Useful and makes sense. Many of which I already reviewed with him.

Receptacle we are tapping into is about 6 to 8 feet off to the side of where the switch will be under a bay window so not the same cavity.

He does not want to chance drilling/cutting into siding and end up with a hole that we can't use and have to repair/hide the hole. Same thing with the paneling. It is painted and he attempted to pull some of it back but it started to crack and he stopped. Many of the older homes around here like this one have planking, not studded walls 16" on center with insulation. 

I already mentioned to him about the PVC look but he said if we paint it the same color as the siding it won't matter to him then he does not have to worry about holes/cuts in the siding etc.

The ceiling of the porch we understand there is space up there to run/fish wires but he does not want to chance drilling/pulling down any of the ceiling material (not quite sure what you call it; almost like vinyl siding material).

Over all he wants to go with the PVC and the boxes. 

So the questions are:
does anyone have any experience with remote switches. I could buy a few and just return the ones that don't work but would rather go with one that someone has used before.
Also besides the vapor resistant light fixture are there any other type of light fixtures that fit the outdoor round boxes?

Thanks


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Too long, didn't read.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wildleg said:


> exposed pvc on a front porch is hack. it's a fail. that's what all the polite replies above were trying to tell you.
> 
> If it is a hunting cabin in the woods, with an outhouse, staple some UF over to the light.
> 
> If it is a house and the front porch is supposed to be nice, use one of the suggestions above. they are all good.


I was going to ask him to post a pic of the finished......... project, but I checked myself.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AFJES2017 said:


> So the questions are:
> does anyone have any experience with remote switches. I could buy a few and just return the ones that don't work but would rather go with one that someone has used before.
> Also besides the vapor resistant light fixture are there any other type of light fixtures that fit the outdoor round boxes?
> 
> Thanks


Those remote switches work well, they are the DIYers best friend 
Buy a 'name brand' and read the instructions ... you'll do fine


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

not trying to troll , but i just cannot help myself..:vs_music:banjo please
:vs_musicweird looking dude in movie deliverance)

I would not do this job if HO is dictating this look...would not want him 
telling people who his 'electrician' was that did this :vs_poop: that is
if this is an electrician who's in the business for the long hall..IDK


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

As I mentioned in my first post this is a friend of mine I am helping. I am not getting paid for this; this is a favor to him. He wants to keep his costs down and our time involved down but satisfy his tenants. Compared to the rest of the electrical work in this building this will be "4 star".



> emtnut: Those remote switches work well, they are the DIYers best friend
> Buy a 'name brand' and read the instructions ... you'll do fine


Thank you emtnut.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I feel like too much thinking and not enough doing going into this project but what do I know


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow, why am I getting "slammed" so much?

Asked two questions; one about remote switch and one about light to use to fit round box.

These are things he "wants".


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

AFJES2017 said:


> Wow, why am I getting "slammed" so much?
> 
> Asked two questions; one about remote switch and one about light to use to fit round box.
> 
> These are things he "wants".


My reply was based on immense quantity of detail, now that I realize it was supposed to be 2 simple questions, I apologize for perceived slam

But next time maybe you could just ask the questions with much less background info? Thanks.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

AFJES2017 said:


> After reviewing the best possible approach and ease of running wires etc we find the best way to go at this is by using PVC conduit and mounting it to the walls and ceiling of the front porch.


Just a shot in the dark....








Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

readydave8 said:


> My reply was based on immense quantity of detail, now that I realize it was supposed to be 2 simple questions, I apologize for perceived slam
> 
> But next time maybe you could just ask the questions with much less background info? Thanks.


Thank you for your reply. No need to apologize.
I figured the more detail the better, thinking it helps with visualizing the project "in whole".


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

readydave8 said:


> I feel like too much thinking and not enough doing going into this project but what do I know


2 engineers decide to go hunting up @ the ole cabin..
one engineer says to the other...:whistling2:


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Finished Results of project*

Update: Pictures of our finished results.

OUPS!! I can't post the pictures because I don't have enough "posts" to do so. Already signed up with "PhotoBucket", uploaded them there and attempted to post the URLs here - but a "no go" unless I have 10 more posts. Any other way to post pics?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

AFJES2017 said:


> Any other way to post pics?


just keep asking and it will come to you

9 more times


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

Haa Haa Haa; is that really the only way. I have to make 9 - sorry 8 more posts of "gibberish" to be able to post the pics?


----------



## AFJES2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have been patient. Posting useful info; well at least I think it has been.

Pictures now; Hopefully keeping my fingers crossed.

Issues caused delays. Also, screws in conduit straps etc in pictures were soon after replaced with stainless steel screws (heads painted to match color) to prevent rusting.

Did not have to use a remote switch. Carefully drilled thru side of house into wall and finally paneling. We selected a spot that we felt would be best.

Notice we ran the conduit up along next to window to help hide the conduit. Looking at it from the front lawn and even up close it is not an eye-sore.

So joebanana what do you think of the outcome? - "I was going to ask him to post a pic of the finished......... project, but I checked myself."


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To ALL posters: charity work ==> No good deed goes unpunished.

This ^^^^ is a perfect example.

The OP wanted Samantha Stevens to twinkle her nose. 

Well, then.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Advice, insight, experience is one thing.

Magic is another matter all together.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The photos are in.

Man, that's not my idea of pretty.


----------

